# My Baby Tofu has died...



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

This morning, my year and a half year old hedgie Tofu had to be put down. Very few of you might have seen multiple posts in the Health section about her, and how she was losing many quills for a long period of time. Eventually, my fiance and I remedied the quill lose with a few dosages of Revolution, and we were so happy to see her the way she used to be again. Yesterday night, my fiance called to tell me she was bleeding a lot from her butt and becoming limp and lethargic. The following morning we took her to her vet as early as they opened. Unfortunately, the cost for diagnosing the problem and any of the surgeries needed were way beyond our financial resources. Our vet said that she was in extreme pain, and that the decision to either proceed with the surgery or have her put down needed to be made. 

The thing i regret the most is feeling like I didn't do enough for her. We loved her like a child, and treated her like so. We put her down because we did not want her to suffer, and we could not afford the costs for the surgery. I still beat myself up for not being able to afford her expenses, I loved her so much.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I am so, so, so sorry for your loss. That is heartbreaking. From what I have read, a lot of times when hedgies have something seriously wrong with them, by the time they show signs, it's already too late to do much for them because things progress so quickly. You did the very best you could for your little Tofu.

*Hugs* You're in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I am equally sorry to hear about this, you're poor Tofu, don't blame yourself for not being able to afford it. She still would have been in pain.

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## michellemorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss  you sound like wonderful hedgie parents, and she must have loved you with all her little heart  you did everything you could, you shouldnt be blaming yourself! I've only had my Gus for a couple weeks but i don't know what i would do if i lost him!

sending many hugs your way *hug*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  hugs


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The most important thing is that you gave beautiful little Tofu all of your love and I am positive that she knew that. It took great courage to help her cross over. What you must remember is what a wonderful life she had with you. She is now continuing this wonderful life over the bridge. She will still be with you everyday day.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She knows you did what you can. They are good about hiding signs of bad illness. She will be waiting for you on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.  Hugs coming your way from Link and I.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. We will be thinking of you and little Tofu. You did your best and she is in a better place.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

My fiance and I thank you all for all your kind words. They are greatly appreciated. We ended up giving her up for research for our vet, so they could find out more about what happened and if possible how to prevent it in the future.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your hedgehog. Vet bills can be out of this world - I know! It's tough too since pets become a part of the family so you always wish there was something else you could have done or done differently. It sounds like she had some good times with you both so that's what counts in the end.


----------

